# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր >  Օպտիկական խաբկանք ՝ սև  կապույտ/ սպիտակ ոսկեգույն զգեստի առեղծվածը

## Valentina

Վերջին մի քանի օրը շատ կարևոր հարց է դարձել թե ինչ գույն ունի այս զգեստը.



Ըստ Ուելսլիի քոլեջում գույներն ու դրանց տեսողական ընկալումն ուումնասիրող նյարդաբան Բևիլ Քոնվեյըի մարդիկ մի դեպքում՝ թերի են ընկալում զգեստի կապույտ երանգները, ինչի հետևանքով ի վերջո զգեստը սպիտակ ու ոսկեգույն են տեսնում: Իսկ մյուս դեպքում թերի են տեսնում ոսկեգույնը, այդ դեպքում էլ նրանք պնդում են, որ իրենց առաջ կապույտ և սև զգեստ է:

Առաջին անգամ երբ ինձ հարցրեցին թե ինչ գույն եմ տեսնում, ասեցի կապույտ ու սև, ընկերներս պնդում էին որ զգեստը սպիտակ ու ոսկեգույն ա, ես երկար ժամանակ մտածում էի թե դա լավ   կազմարկեպված  կատակ ա  :Jpit:  Անգամ դալտոնիզմի տեստ ենք անցել  :Jpit: 

Հետաքրքիր ա  ակումբցիները ի՞նչ գույներ են տեսնում:

----------


## Valentina

Տարբերակ կա, որ եթե 30-40 րոպե մութ սենյակում նայեք լուսանկարին, ապա նույն նկարին նայեք լուսավոր սենյակում: Այդ դեպքում տարբեր գույներ կտեսնեք:

Ճշմարատանման ա, ես ճանաչում եմ մեկին ով օրվա մեջ տարբերի ժամերին գունային տարբեր բնորոշումներ տվեց զգեստին  :Jpit:

----------


## Արամ



----------

GriFFin (01.03.2015)

----------


## Lusina

Ստեղ էլ աննորմալ դուրս եկա, ես ընդհանրապես ուրիշ գույներ եմ տեսնում  :Xeloq:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ես էլ երեկվանից մեռա էս զգեստի վրա կապույտ ու սև փնտրելով. երեկ էլ եմ լիքը նայել, էսօր էլ, միշտ սպիտակ ու ոսկեգույն եմ տեսնում։ Բայց հետաքրքիր ա, որ ամուսինս, որ սկզբում ցույց տվեցի, էլի սպիտակ ու ոսկեգույն էր տեսնում հստակ, իսկ հետո միասին տեղ գնացինք մի քանի ժամով, եկանք, նորից նայեց, սկսեց կապույտ ու սև տեսնել  :Jpit: ։ 

Կարդացել եմ, որ մարդկանց երեք չորրորդը սպիտակ ու ոսկեգույն է տեսնում, բայց զգեստն իրականում կապույտ ու սև է  :Dntknw: ։

----------


## _Հրաչ_

Ախր ո՞ւր ա ընդե սև, է: Հստակ արտահայտված ոսկեգույն ու... կապույտ ա:  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (02.03.2015), Lusina (01.03.2015), Progart (14.01.2019)

----------


## Լեո

Դուք ինձ ձե՞ռք եք առնում  :Shout: 
 :Jpit:

----------


## Valentina

Փորձեցի ուժեղ լուսավորությունում գտնվելուց  հետո նայել զգեստին, ոչ մի փոփոխություն՝ սև ու կապույտ էր էլի  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (01.03.2015)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ես տեսնում եմ ոսկեգույն ու շատ բաց երկնագույն՝ բաց վարդագույնի երանգով: Կարելի է ասել ոսկեգույն և շատ բաց մանուշակագույն:

----------

CactuSoul (03.03.2015), Lusina (01.03.2015), Կաթիլ (06.03.2015)

----------


## Ձայնալար

http://www.wired.com/2015/02/science...s-color-dress/

----------

VisTolog (03.03.2015)

----------


## Nihil

մեկ ա չէի հագնի ։Դ

----------

Cassiopeia (01.03.2015), GriFFin (01.03.2015), Progart (14.01.2019), Tiger29 (01.03.2015), Yevuk (01.03.2015), Կաթիլ (06.03.2015), Ուլուանա (01.03.2015), Ռուֆուս (14.10.2016), Վոլտերա (01.03.2015)

----------


## keyboard

առավոտ սիՖտաԳ էի տենում ու ոսկեգույն, հիմի գյալբոոտ ածենըկ եմ տենում ու էլի ոսկեգույն:

----------


## Alphaone

Կապույտ ու սև... ինչ անում եմ, չեմ կարողանում էդ սպիտակն ու ոսկեգույնը տեսնել ((((((

----------


## _Հրաչ_

Ձայնալարի դրած հղման տակ դրված նկարի երեք տարբերակներից ես տեսնում եմ մեջտեղինը: Այսինքն՝ մենք երեք խմբի ենք բաժանվում, ոչ թե 2: Ես իրոք սպիտակ չեմ տեսնում, այլ տեսնում եմ բաց կապույտ ու մուգ ոսկեգույն:

----------

CactuSoul (03.03.2015), Lusina (05.03.2015), Ձայնալար (01.03.2015)

----------


## GriFFin

> 


Մարդիկ, նայեք էս վիդեոն, հավես բացատրում են:
Հ.Գ. Լիքը ուրիշ բաներ էլ են բացատրում, հավես ալիք ա:

----------


## Dayana

Էս զգեստն արդեն նյարդայնացնում ա։ Ես էլ Հրաչի պես երկրորդ տարբերակն եմ տեսնում, հետո էկրանի լուսավորությունից կախված մի քիչ մուգ ու բաց եմ տեսնում, բայց գույնը բացարձակ չի փոխվում, իսկ մամաս կապույտ ու սև ա տեսնում։  :Huh: 
Նկարը «քրոփ» եմ անում, մեկ ա, ոսկեգույն ա էդ «սև» մասը։

----------

Կաթիլ (06.03.2015)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Էս թեմայով տեսածս ամենահետաքրքիր բանը  ։ՃՃՃ
Ես նույն տեղում նստած երկու տարբեր նյութի մեջ համ կապույտ ու սև տեսա, համ սպիտակ ու ոսկեգույն։ Էս թեմայում դրվածը սպիտակ ու սոկեգույն եմ տեսնում։

----------

Alphaone (02.03.2015), CactuSoul (03.03.2015), GriFFin (01.03.2015), Rammstein (01.03.2015), _Հրաչ_ (01.03.2015), Աթեիստ (01.03.2015), Շինարար (01.03.2015)

----------


## Alphaone

Կամ ինձ մոտ հոգեկան հիվանդություն ա զարգանում, կամ տեսողական մուտացիա՝ հիմա էլ սպիտակ ու ոսկեգույն եմ տեսնում  :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

> Կամ ինձ մոտ հոգեկան հիվանդություն ա զարգանում, կամ տեսողական մուտացիա՝ հիմա էլ սպիտակ ու ոսկեգույն եմ տեսնում


Ալֆ, իսկ նույն լուսավորությամբ սենյակում ե՞ս։ Ինձ հետաքրքիր ա, ինչի՞ են տարբեր տեսնում։ Ես աչքերս շիլացնում եմ, սկսում եմ էդ ոսկեգույնն ավելի մուգ տեսնել, բայց կապտա֊արծաթագույն մասը չի փոխվում։

----------


## Rammstein

Տեսնում եմ կապտավուն ու ոսկեգույնավուն: Ենթադրելով (ենթագիտակցաբար), որ կապույտը ստվերի կամ մի քիչ մութ տեղում գտնվելու ու անորակ ֆոտո լինելու հետեւանք ա, գիտակցում եմ, որ դա սպիտակ ա: Հետեւաբար տեսնում եմ սպիտակ ու ոսկեգույն:
Միաժամանակ հասկանում եմ, որ կարան մարդիկ սպիտակը հենց կապույտ տեսնեն, ոնց որ ինքը կա, բայց որ կարան ոսկեգույնավունը սեւ տեսնեն, այ դա ոչ մի կերպ չկարողացա հասկանալ:

Ուղղակի սպիտակ շորը որ ստվերի մեջ լուսանկարես, կարա կապտավուն դուրս գա: Իսկ սեւ գույնը ո՞նց պետք ա ֆոտո արվի, որ ոսկեգույն երանգ ստանա, չեմ պատկերացնում:

Մեկ էլ ինձ հետաքրքրեց` Արամի դրած վիդեոյի վերջում երեւացող մուգ կապույտ շորը էդ նույն շորն ա՞:  :Shok: 
Նույնիսկ դա տեսնելուց հետո չեմ կարողանում հասկանամ, թե ոնց կարար էդ շորը լուսանկարվեր, որ տենց երեւար (եթե իհարկե չի ֆոտոշոփվել):

----------


## Alphaone

Դայանա ջան, փորձանքն էլ հենց էդ ա, որ թեև գիշերային ու ցերեկային ժամերի եմ նայել, բայց երկու անգամն էլ իմ սենյակում եմ եղել՝ վարագույրն ամուր փակած ու էլ. լամպը միացրած: Իմ լամպն էն ցերեկային լույսի լամպերից է ))

----------


## Lion

> Ախր ո՞ւր ա ընդե սև, է: Հստակ արտահայտված ոսկեգույն ու... կապույտ ա:


Իմ մոտ էլ է էդ վիճակը...

----------

_Հրաչ_ (02.03.2015)

----------


## Alphaone

կես ժամ առաջ էլի սպիտակ ու ոսկեգույն էի տեսնում, հիմա՝ կապույտ ու ոսկեգույն: Էս կատակ ա, նկարն անընդհատ փոխո՞ւմ եք, թե՞ իրականում տեսողական խաբկանք ա... ախր լրիվ նույն լուսավորության տակ եմ նայում  :Sad:

----------

Աթեիստ (03.03.2015)

----------


## Alphaone

Հա, մի հարց էլ կապույտ ու ոսկեգույն տեսնողներին, իմ մոտ բա՜ց մանուշակագույն ու երկնագույն երանգների խառնուրդ ա կապույտը, ձեր մո՞տ...

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Էս թեմայում դրվածը սպիտակ ու սոկեգույն եմ տեսնում։



Իսկ հիմա՝ կապույտ ու սև   :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (02.03.2015), Աթեիստ (03.03.2015)

----------


## boooooooom

Թեմայի մեջ

----------

Alphaone (02.03.2015), Chuk (03.03.2015), LisBeth (02.03.2015), _Հրաչ_ (02.03.2015), Ուլուանա (03.03.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես էս քանի օր հա զարմանում էի, թե ըտեղ ոնց կարելի ա կապույտ ու սև տեսնել, էն էլ ...

Հիմի չեմ կարում հին ռեժիմին գամ։

----------

Alphaone (03.03.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ես էս քանի օր հա զարմանում էի, թե ըտեղ ոնց կարելի ա կապույտ ու սև տեսնել, էն էլ ...
> 
> Հիմի չեմ կարում հին ռեժիմին գամ։


Լավ էլի, մի տեսակ հեչ հավատս չի գալիս, ինձ թվում ա՝ կապույտ ու սև տեսնողները սաղ իրականում հումոր են անում, հետևում մարդկանց արձագանքին:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Լավ էլի, մի տեսակ հեչ հավատս չի գալիս, ինձ թվում ա՝ կապույտ ու սև տեսնողները սաղ իրականում հումոր են անում, հետևում մարդկանց արձագանքին:


Մինչև էս պահը ես էլ էի մի քիչ տենց մտածում, բայց հիմի էս նկարի 2,3,4-րդ գույները տեսնում եմ կապույտի երանգներ։

Սևը սև չի, շագանակագույն ա։



Գնամ, թեյ խմեմ, բալքի շողուլի գամ։

----------


## CactuSoul

> Լավ էլի, մի տեսակ հեչ հավատս չի գալիս, ինձ թվում ա՝ կապույտ ու սև տեսնողները սաղ իրականում հումոր են անում, հետևում մարդկանց արձագանքին:


Ինձ էլ էր տենց թվում, մինչև մի բարեկամուհի չուղարկեց facebook-ով, թե՝ հլը նայի ու ասա՝ ինչ գույնի ես տեսնում: Ասեցի սպիտակ-ոսկեգույն (մոտավորապես, էլի, թե չէ սպիտակ չի իրականում), ասեց՝ «բա ես կապույտ ու սև եմ տեսնում, գիտեի, թե մաման կատակ ա անում, որ ասում ա, թե սպիտակ ու ոսկեգույն ա տեսնում»: Ես էլ իմ մամային ցույց տվեցի, ասում ա՝ կապույտ ա, սև գծերով: Ես սենց ապշած ասում եմ՝ ոնց, սպիտակ չի՞, էս գծերն էլ ոսկեգույն: Մաման ինձ ընենց չափեց ոտից գլուխ, էդ տեսնել էր պետք  :Jpit:  Հորեղբորս աղջիկն էլ մեր տանն ա, մամային թվաց, թե իրեն ձեռ եմ առնում, էն էլ օտար մարդու ներկայությամբ:  :LOL: 
Բայց քանի ինքս չեմ տեսել կապույտ-սև, չեմ հավատալու, ինչքան ուզում եք՝ փաստեր բերեք:  ::}:

----------

Chuk (03.03.2015), Progart (14.01.2019), Tiger29 (03.03.2015), Շինարար (03.03.2015), Ուլուանա (03.03.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Անի, հըլը շորը էնքան զում արա, որ տեսադաշտում մենակ էդ «սպիտակ» մասը լինի։

----------


## Alphaone

Ան, ես հնարավոր բոլոր երանգները տեսել եմ, ասենք եթե Վորդ ա մոտս բաց, կամ ինչ-որ գիրք եմ կարդում, հետո նայում եմ, թվում ա կապույտ ու սև, եթե կինո, բան եմ նայում՝ համեմատաբար մուգ, հետո եմ նայում, թվում ա՝ սպիտակ ու ոսկեգույն, իսկ երբ նոր եմ գալիս, նստում կոմպի դեմ, դառնում ա իր իրական գույնի՝ կապույտ ու ոսկեգույն, ի դեպ, հիմա արդնե ինձ վարժեցրել եմ, անգամ առանց աչքերս կկոցելու կարող եմ թե կապույտ ու սևը երկնագույն ու ոսկեգույն տեսնել, թե սպիտակ ու ոսկեգույնը  :Smile:

----------


## CactuSoul

> Անի, հըլը շորը էնքան զում արա, որ տեսադաշտում մենակ էդ «սպիտակ» մասը լինի։


Դե զում չեմ արել, բայց չորս կողմից փակել եմ, որ մենակ շորից մի փոքր հատված երևա, ու նույնիսկ էդ դեպքում ոչինչ չի փոխվում  :Sad:

----------


## Շինարար

Մի խոսքով՝ ինչ որ նենգ դավադրության հոտ ա գալիս էս ամենից:

----------

CactuSoul (03.03.2015), VisTolog (03.03.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ժող, թեյն օգնում ա, դառավ էլի սպիտակ ու ոսկեգույն  :Hands Up:

----------

John (03.03.2015), VisTolog (03.03.2015), Շինարար (03.03.2015), Ուլուանա (03.03.2015)

----------


## John

Մի պահ կասկածեցի, որ գուցե նենց ռեժիմով է ափլոադ արված, որ նույն հասցեի տակ երկու տարբերակն էլ կա ու ոչ մի տրամաբանական հաջորդականություն չկա, թե որից հետո որը ու ում մոտ երբ-որը կերևա  :LOL:  հետո որ աչքովս ընկած 3 տարբեր տեղերում դրված նույն նկարի հասցեները նայեցի, որ տարբեր տեղեր էր ափլոադ արած, համարյա համոզվեցի, որ դավադրություն չկա․․․ Բայց թե ինչո՞ւ հենց էս նկարը, այլ ոչ ցանկացած տիպի կապույտ-սև ու սպիտակ-ոսկեգույն՝ հլը ոչ մի տրամաբանական տարբերակի չեմ հանգել )))

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Լավ էլի, մի տեսակ հեչ հավատս չի գալիս, ինձ թվում ա՝ կապույտ ու սև տեսնողները սաղ իրականում հումոր են անում, հետևում մարդկանց արձագանքին:


Չէ, Շին։ Նոր Արեգին էլ ցույց տվեցի, ասեց՝ կապույտ ու սև  :LOL: ։ Ինքը որ հաստատ լրիվ անտեղյակ ա էս իրարանցումից. էրեխեն առաջին անգամ նկարը տեսավ, անմեղ–անմեղ պատասխանեց՝ կապույտ ու սև  :Jpit: ։

Մամաս էլ ինձ նոր գժի տեղ դրեց։ Ինքն էլ ա կապույտ ու սև տեսնում։ Լրիվ Անիի ասածի պես. մենակ տեսնեիք, թե ինչ հայացքով էր ինձ նայում. համարյա խղճահարված  :LOL: ։

----------

Alphaone (03.03.2015), Srtik (05.04.2015), VisTolog (03.03.2015), Շինարար (03.03.2015)

----------


## Freeman

Ոնց-որ խելոք բան ա ասում՝ http://www.kevinmd.com/blog/2015/02/...kes-sense.html

----------

Ներսես_AM (03.03.2015)

----------


## VisTolog

Երկու օր առաջ սպիտակ ոսկեգույն էի տեսնում, էսօր կապույտ ոսկեգույն։

----------


## Chuk

Ժող, հոգնեցի ձեր ամեն մտնելուց առաջ նկարը փոխելով: Կլինի՞ խաղը թարգենք:

----------

Alphaone (03.03.2015), CactuSoul (04.03.2015), John (03.03.2015), Lev (03.03.2015), VisTolog (03.03.2015), Աթեիստ (03.03.2015)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Էս թեմայով արդեն սենց հումորներ կան  :Jpit: .



Կանոնադրությունը չխախտելու համար թարգմանեմ.

– Ձեր մեջ բժիշկ կա՞։ Մեզ շտապ օգնություն է պետք։ Էստեղ մարդ է խեղդվել։ Դեմքն արդեն կապտել է։
– Իսկ ինձ թվում է՝ սպիտակ–ոսկեգույն է։

 :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (04.03.2015), CactuSoul (04.03.2015), Chuk (04.03.2015), VisTolog (03.03.2015), Նաիրուհի (04.03.2015), Շինարար (03.03.2015), Վոլտերա (03.03.2015)

----------


## Tiger29

> Թեմայի մեջ







> Էս թեմայով արդեն սենց հումորներ կան .
> 
> 
> 
> Կանոնադրությունը չխախտելու համար թարգմանեմ.
> 
> – Ձեր մեջ բժիշկ կա՞։ Մեզ շտապ օգնություն է պետք։ Էստեղ մարդ է խեղդվել։ Դեմքն արդեն կապտել է։
> – Իսկ ինձ թվում է՝ սպիտակ–ոսկեգույն է։



Քվեարկությունը փուլերով ա: Սկզբից 1:10 հաղթում էինք) , հետո դարձավ 11:10, հիմա արդեն 11:12 ա)`
Եղանակներից ա))

----------


## Ուլուանա

Վայ, ո՞նց էր աչքիցս վրիպել Բումի գրառումը...  :Blush:  
Դե լավ, ոչինչ, իմը թարգմանությամբ ա  :Jpit: ։

Հա, էս քվեարկությունը տարօրինակ ա։ Էս պահին հավասար ա՝ 12։12։

----------


## Tiger29

<<Շախմատն ունի 32 սպիտակ և 32 սև դաշտ>>:

----------

Alphaone (04.03.2015), CactuSoul (04.03.2015), Աթեիստ (03.03.2015)

----------


## insider

Ուրեմն էս «չարաբաստիկ» զգեստի նկարը նայել եմ վերևից ու ներքևից, աջից ու ձախից, բոլոր հնարավոր աստիճանների անկյան տակ, տարբեր որակի, անկյունագծի ու չափերի էկրաններով` հեռախոսներն ու սմարթֆոնները ներառյալ, տարբեր համակարգիչներից ու ip-ներից, տարբեր բրաուզերներով, սեյվ ու քռոփ արած, ամսվա տարբեր օրերին, օրվա տարբեր ժամերին, տարբեր եղանակներին, սենյակի լուսավորության տարբեր աստիճաններում, շարժման մեջ ու ստատիկ վիճակում, սթափ ու գինովցած, քնաթաթախ ու առույգ  :Smile:   ... Ժող ջան... կակոյ զայաց, կակոյ արյոլ, կակայա բլոխա ... 

Գրառումը հրապարակելուց առաջ վերջին շանս եմ տալիս ինքս ինձ ... սև՞ գույն ... չէ ու չէ, չկա ըտենց բան:

----------

Rammstein (05.03.2015), Ուլուանա (04.03.2015)

----------


## Dayana

> <<Շախմատն ունի 32 սպիտակ և 32 սև դաշտ>>:


Հիմա էլ սրանով են մեզ տանջելու

----------


## Dayana

կոմպս վերև եմ թեքում ու ներքևից նայում, սև ու կապույտ ա երևում  :LOL:   :LOL:  գրողը տանի

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մտա էս թեմա, դեղին ու ոսկեգույն տեսա, ինձ թվաց՝ կապույտ ու սևը կայֆավատ ա: Մեկ էլ սքրոլ արեցի, նորից նայեցի, սիրտս վատացավ. կապույտ ու սև ա: Հետո նորից ոսկեգույն ու սպիտակ դարձավ:

Հիմա ջոկել եմ, որ ներքևից ես նայում, կապույտ ու սևը շատ հեշտ էրևում ա:

----------


## CactuSoul

Ինձ էս թեման տարել ա ոնց որ  :Jpit: 
Գերմաներենի դասի էի, դասատուն բառեր էր հարցնում՝ հայերեն ասում ա, թարգմանում ենք։ Մեկ էլ ասեց՝ «կոտրված, փչացած», քիչ էր մնում ասեի՝ «սպիտակ֊ոսկեգույն», ինձ զսպեցի  :LOL:  Պիտի ասեի kaputt, է՞լի։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> կոմպս վերև եմ թեքում ու ներքևից նայում, սև ու կապույտ ա երևում   գրողը տանի





> Մտա էս թեմա, դեղին ու ոսկեգույն տեսա, ինձ թվաց՝ կապույտ ու սևը կայֆավատ ա: Մեկ էլ սքրոլ արեցի, նորից նայեցի, սիրտս վատացավ. կապույտ ու սև ա: Հետո նորից ոսկեգույն ու սպիտակ դարձավ:
> 
> Հիմա ջոկել եմ, որ ներքևից ես նայում, կապույտ ու սևը շատ հեշտ էրևում ա:


Չի՛ օգնում  :Shout: ։ Մեկ ա, սպիտակ ու ոսկեգույն ա։ Իսկ սևն ուղղակի անհնար կերպով բացակայում ա էդ նկարից, վա՛յ  :Angry2: ։
Insider–ը լավ էր գրել։

----------

insider (05.03.2015)

----------


## Dayana

> Չի՛ օգնում ։ Մեկ ա, սպիտակ ու ոսկեգույն ա։ Իսկ սևն ուղղակի անհնար կերպով բացակայում ա էդ նկարից, վա՛յ ։
> Insider–ը լավ էր գրել։


Ան, եթե լապտոպով ես, մի քիչ քեզնից հեռու դիր, ու դեպի վեր բարձրացրու, տակից նայի նկարին, կապտում ու սևանում ա  :Jpit:

----------


## 0david0

Ինչ արեցի սև գույն ըտեղ չտեսա  :Sad:  Երևի 6500K լույսի տակ են նկարել, որը կապտի երանգ ա տալիս ամեն ինչին, բայց սև հաստատ չկա ըտեղ, դե կամ էլ լողակ են դրել շորը, որտև էտ կարգի բաց կապույտա  :Jpit: 
Իսկ որ էս կողմից-էն կողմից նայելուց տարբեր գույներա երևում, էտ արդեն խոսումա ձեր կոմպի/նոթբուքի/հեռախոսի էկրանի անորակ լինելու մասին, ու մենակ էտ շորը չի, որ գույները փոխելույա  :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

Ես սպասում եմ, որ շուտով, շատ շուտով, բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր պնդում են, որ էս անտեր նկարում ոսկեգույն կա, վերջապես կխոստովանեն, որ իրենք գաղտնի մասոնամորմոնական կազմակերպության անդամներ են ու դիտմամբ էսպես կոչված «թրոլլինգ» են անում, որ մեր (սև-կապույտ տեսնողների) ուղեղները գաղտնի փորձերի ենթարկեն  :Think: 

Ախր նայն, նիխտ ոսկեգույն  :Shout:

----------


## 0david0

Արա հա էլի, էս անտերը կապույտ ու սև ա ոնց որ թե  :Shok: 



Բայց միայն էս շադոուն բարձրացրած նկարում  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Աաաա, ես ցերեկը ոսկեգույն-սպիտա՞կ էի տեսնում  :LOL:  հիմա էլ ոնց պտտացնում եմ կապույտ ու սև ա, սա հաստատ դավադրություն ա: Եթե ցերեկն էդ անցումը նկատած չլինեի, տենց էլ մտածելու էի:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ան, եթե լապտոպով ես, մի քիչ քեզնից հեռու դիր, ու դեպի վեր բարձրացրու, տակից նայի նկարին, կապտում ու սևանում ա


Արմ, հենց էդ ա, որ լափթոփով եմ, ու հա էլ փորձել եմ տակից նայել, էկրանը հետ տանել և այլն, մեկ ա, ոսկեգույնը մնում ա ոսկեգույն, էդտեղ սևի նշույլ չկա ախր։

----------

Շինարար (05.03.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բայց էս օպտիկական պատրանքի վախենալուն էն ա, որ ի տարբերություն այլ օպտիկական պատրանքների, չես կարողանում վայրկյանների ընթացքում մյուս վիճակը տեսնել:
Էն ա, էս առավոտ էլ ոսկեգույն ու սպիտակ ա, ու չեմ ջոկում՝ էրեկ ոնց եմ սև ու կապույտ տեսել: Մարդ կարող ա գժվի սրանից:
Մարդ կա, ներվայնանում ա արդեն էս քննարկումներից, բայց ախր շատ զարմանալի երևույթ ա է:

----------

Srtik (05.04.2015)

----------


## Peace

Երբ նայում եմ, էս գրողի տարած հագուստը կապույտով սև է: Ուզում եմ մի պահ գոնե ոսկեգույն տեսնեմ չի լինում: Փորձի համար տանեցիներին հարցրեցի բոլորը կապույտով սև են տեսնում, մտածեցի մի հատ էլ հարևաններիս ցույց տամ (չորս անձ են տանը)՝ կապույտով սև: 
Ովքեր սպիտակով ոսկեգույն են տեսնում, քանի շուտ է ձեզ կախեք, էս կյանքը ձեզ լավ բաներ չի խոստանում:  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Երբ նայում եմ, էս գրողի տարած հագուստը կապույտով սև է: Ուզում եմ մի պահ գոնե ոսկեգույն տեսնեմ չի լինում: Փորձի համար տանեցիներին հարցրեցի բոլորը կապույտով սև են տեսնում, մտածեցի մի հատ էլ հարևաններիս ցույց տամ (չորս անձ են տանը)՝ կապույտով սև: 
> Ովքեր սպիտակով ոսկեգույն են տեսնում, քանի շուտ է ձեզ կախեք, էս կյանքը ձեզ լավ բաներ չի խոստանում:


Ամենաբոցը մամաս ա  :LOL:  Որ ուղարկեցի նկարը, ասում ա՝ ու՜ֆ, զզվել եմ արդեն էս խոսակցություններից:
ասում ա՝ մի տեղ կարդացել եմ սև ու սպիտակ ա ու կպած ուզում ա սև ու սպիտակ տեսնի  :LOL: 
Հետո էլ ռակուրս փոխելով երանգները փոխվում են, իրան թվում ա՝ երանգի փոփոխություն պիտի տեսնի  :LOL:  ինձ էլ կպած համոզում ա, որ ուրիշ ռակուրսով նայելուց ա:

----------

insider (05.03.2015), Peace (05.03.2015)

----------


## insider

Ի՞նչ ա պետք մի չռթիկ շորին հայտնի դառնալու համար: 



1 sold  :Shok:

----------


## 0david0

Այցելեք Քարֆուր և դուք կհամոզվեք, որ այն կապույտ է: Լավ գովազդի ձև ա  :LOL: 
Էտ շորից արդեն թայնիդիլում էլ կա ահագին էժան: Բայց մեկա կոնկրետ առաջին նկարի մեջ ոսկեգույն/բաց կապույտա  :Jpit:

----------


## Alphaone

> Այցելեք Քարֆուր և դուք կհամոզվեք, որ այն կապույտ է: Լավ գովազդի ձև ա 
> Էտ շորից արդեն թայնիդիլում էլ կա ահագին էժան: Բայց մեկա կոնկրետ առաջին նկարի մեջ ոսկեգույն/բաց կապույտա


Նույնից չի, էն հաստատ կապույտ ու սև ա  :Smile:  իսկ էս` երբեմն սպիտակ ու ոսկեգույն, երբեմն՝ կապույտ ու սև, երբեմն՝ երկնագույն ու ոսկեգույն  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինձ ավելի շատ հետաքրքիր ա՝ շորի շուխուռը ոնց ա սկսվել:

----------


## Skeptic

> Ինձ ավելի շատ հետաքրքիր ա՝ շորի շուխուռը ոնց ա սկսվել:


http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/what-color-is-this-dress

----------

